# Poll on the new DWT format



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I can understand wanting to improve something, it's the computer age, we have 1.0 then 1.1 then1.2 etc. but this reminds me of a joke that circled the web a long time ago,,, which was

_"If GM had kept up with technology like the computer industry has, we would all be driving $25 cars that get 1,000 to the gallon."

_and gm said if they ran their company like computers then......, every year you would half to learn how to drive again b/c, the gas pedal would be where the brake once was. the steering wheel would be in the back seat. Your car would lock you out for no reason. Your air bag would say "are you sure ?" before going off..... think everyone gets the idea.

Google Chrome and youtube have brought forth this appearance to their sites. But they have not changed the way the sites operate, (like gas pedal where the brake use to be etc.......

So vote plz,


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm not finding it too bad, of course I'm new here :whistling2:
Haven't notice any of the adds midpost as in your siggy line, those would drive me nutz


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Im getting there with it, But its a bit much, Too much really, Nice old simple DWT was great. But it wont go back. 

I tryed to add to gazmans review on the drywallmaster short handle, It still says one review, But now there is two.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Philma Crevices said:


> I'm not finding it too bad, of course I'm new here :whistling2:
> Haven't notice any of the adds midpost as in your siggy line, those would drive me nutz


They were there the 1st day, in the first post of each new page. Mudshark made a comment on them. Maybe Nathan is listening

Nathan









Bring back the "view new post" function............Please


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Hover over the FORUM, top left, Then go down two, New Posts, Is that what you want?? Thats all i do.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

No sir.............I don't like it.
If not logged on I click "Quote" or "Post Reply" then it takes me to the login, then once logged in it doesn't bring up the message box.


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

I think it is here to stay so the best course will be to compile a list of flaws and see if they can be improved. The search and the new posts are the biggest complaints for me, I too would like a new post button on the bottom.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

*If it aint broke dont fix it*




If it aint broke dont fix it - it wasn't broke before but it certainly is now so needs to be fixed. If it cant be fixed then why not put it back to where it was?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Im getting there with it, But its a bit much, Too much really, Nice old simple DWT was great. But it wont go back.
> 
> .


spoken Like a true sheep shagging Kiwi:whistling2:

Be more like a Canuck Cazna, drop the gloves, fight back, you might get a 5 minute penalty for fighting, (time out :whistling2. but sometimes it is worth it:yes:


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> If it aint broke dont fix it - it wasn't broke before but it certainly is now so needs to be fixed. If it cant be fixed then why not put it back to where it was?


My understanding is Nathan has decided vBulletin is no longer the way to go and has created something different. We all hate change but I love sites like PT and DWT so if it means learning something new to keep the contacts and relationships I have created there I will adjust.


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

To the guys dealing with ads are you running any kind of site blockers? I do not see hyperlink ads unless I am not logged


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

This little bit from Planet of the Apes came to mind when I 1st tried to get around here 




But I'm getting used to it somewhat.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I didn't have any problems before the change. Now it takes about 10 seconds to open a page up. I have a 8yr old computer and I guess I need the software updated. Until I have it upgraded I won't spend much time here browsing.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Hover over the FORUM, top left, Then go down two, New Posts, Is that what you want?? Thats all i do.


I know, that's the part I hate, it's so stupid:furious::furious::furious: compared to before.

It was one step before, now it's three steps.

So lets compare the new method to construction.

before, (lets pretend we were scraping out a house of drywall) The dump truck was parked up near the house , one step (one toss) and the rock was in the dumpster. (on the next page you wanted to get to.......

Now you got to scroll up (go up flight of stairs). click on forum ( throw it out a window on to the ground) .Click todays post (walk drywall to truck 10 feet away).

It's called common sense to some. We in Construction are always in the hunt to improve production. There was a better way of doing things, now we have gone to a worse way. These web designers must be safety inspectors by day or something......... drives you nutz, seeing something done in a stupid manor.....

Who wants to get frustrated after a long day of work, coming on here. Sure there may be some cute new features, add them on, but don't knock the house down to do it,,,,, if it ain't broke,,,, don't fix it

Think I'm going to become a forum web designer instead,,, looks like there's a need for some good designers:whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Think I'm going to become a forum web designer instead,,, looks like there's a need for some good designers:whistling2:


Probably good money without breaking a sweat and if you fup you just go to the laptop to fix it, hopefully with adding a call back charge or at least giving a back charge to the server guy.


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> I know, that's the part I hate, it's so stupid:furious::furious::furious: compared to before.
> 
> It was one step before, now it's three steps.




Oooooooooor, you can just bookmark the "New Posts" page like I did. :whistling2:

Back to one step.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

After reading complaints about ads, I decided to turn off my ad blocker. HOLY CRAP there are a lot of ads ! Will be turning it back on PDQ ! And definitely too much clicking going on. And those hyperlinks sure seem to suggest that the poster is endorsing those products. That doesn't seem right to me.:no:What worries me more is the facebook link. Does that mean if we click on it facebook will share everything you post here with whoever they want ? Privacy issues ?
I agree with 2buck. Why not just add on a feature instead of screwing with everything. Even the colour of the pages make me wanna puke.

I would have been much happier to make a donation if Nathan had just asked. I'm sure many guys on here would do the same.

Even though I consider myself proficient in how a forum works I still find this too much of a headache. After a long day at work and quite brain dead when I log in, the last thing I want to do is have to start work again on navigating through this new set up.

I've been lurking here since the change over. Even that is a pain in the arse !

I want to fly to New Zealand, not swim there !


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

*Blogs*

And Blogs ??? - Who needs blogs when you have a forum???





The only one using the bog function is Nathan.


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

It was certainly frustrating the first day or two...and as 2buck says, a lot more steps to get the same results. You really need to "test drive" it a little before casting a ballot though.

I just think it's funny how I see 2buck making posts with screen shots and photo editor tools...and hes the one with the biggest issues on the sites new features! I don't even know how to do that! Lol...go get 'em 2buck!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

fix the utube music thread ,,and i'll be happy..:yes:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

the arrow pointing left on top left works too.I think someone thinks the new format wii boost ad sales/sales. Im so sick of that progressive lady


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> And Blogs ??? - Who needs blogs when you have a forum???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is interesting to get a different take from what I am seeing as the trend. On PT blogs are another tool to drive traffic to a site, without good content a blog is a waste of time. Social networks, websites, blogs and product reviews are all just part of a marketing/branding tool that is becoming the direction for Paint companies that have a web presence.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> It is interesting to get a different take from what I am seeing as the trend. On PT blogs are another tool to drive traffic to a site, without good content a blog is a waste of time. Social networks, websites, blogs and product reviews are all just part of a marketing/branding tool that is becoming the direction for Paint companies that have a web presence.


Blogs









isn't that something that girls/ladies yak on about on their .......feelings









Does that mean I can type about my FEELINGS on this new forum engine we got:whistling2:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

whatever 2buck and Kiwi say I am with them...


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Blogs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like I said it is another tool that drives traffic to your site. Blogs rank high in google searches if the content is good, bad content will do the opposite. I am no blog guru, I do not have a blog but have read many discussions on them. With the up swing in social media like facebook, twitter, google, websites, blogs and all that using the internet to sell jobs is the trend. Word of mouth is always reliable but after growth comes advertising, the traditional things that worked in years past is sort of dying or beginning to dry up for many so in the digital age it makes sense to use the internet to help your business grow. 

Painting blogs I like for example are these. 
http://bloggingpainters.com/
http://topcoatreview.com/

I am not sure about the blog posting on sites like this my guess would be if you posted blogs that are linked to your website it would increase traffic to your site because Nathan has very high ranking with google searches for example if you use your business name for your name on this site or if you have your site in your signature when someone googles your business at the top of results there will more than likely be posts you made here. 

So as I said it is another marketing tool to help create a more solid web presence. Some are only here for business, some are here to unwind and some are here for both. A blog will only help your business if that is the goal. 

Also keep in mind that for a painter a good web presence makes sense because many are sought out by the customers them selves. If a painter or drywall guy is strictly dealing with builders and GC's at this point web presence is less of a need. 

I lack a website not because I don't want it but because I procrastinate and keep doing fair without one but I know with my competition locally if I had one I would rank high.


----------

